# Ideal knitting conditions?



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.

Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.

Accessorise with TV remote, phone and beverage & snack of choice on side table (within arms reach)!

What's you ideal knitting location????


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Anywhere there are no grandchildren or dogs. I sure have had a lot of "fun?" with the grandchildren and their new dog this past 6 days. I am back in my own room tonight, YES..!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sitting on my recliner with my knitting jars on the floor next to me. A beverage on the end table. The pattern I am making on the tv tray. All away from my 1 year old furbaby dog.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

what are you knitting Jars. Something you put the yarn into. Interesting


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Love seat in the family room. Pillow behind my back. Yarn in the yarn bucket on the floor. My guard kitty beside me on the love seat. (She keeps the other kitties away) Tv is optional, but remote must be within reach. My accessory kit with stitch markers, etc. on a low table to the right of the love seat. Lights at both ends of the love seat and two large windows giving natural light.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

My favorite place to knit is on my glassed in sundeck for the natural light, and the view. It is surrounded by trees, beautifully green in summer, but now are red, yellow and gold. Usually in complete silence.
Other times I'm in my craft room (basement). It's covered up with all my 'stuff'. Love looking at my yarn, patterns, books and personal items from my life that mean a lot to me. Usually listening to 'talk radio'.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~
Nice question, Tricia!

Serious work = TV/craft room and the recliner...but, I venture to KIP or CIP (in public) to plant seeds...

LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Neccessity/boredom often leads to trains, buses and cafes!

As you say - always stimulates conversations


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Recliner, yarn and pattern on right side, iced tea on left side with pad and pen and accessories! Oh, and cat on lap!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> what are you knitting Jars. Something you put the yarn into. Interesting


My knitting bucket is like an ice cream bucket with a hole cut in the top for the yarn. Keeps it from tangling with anything on the floor and keeps the cats from turning it into a yarn blob.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

l have the whole of a triple sofa l have my feet up pattern and yarn beside me. A little table in the front for my tea the rest of the sofa has other wool, knitting bag its organized for me !!! no one else gets a look in on my sofa .


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

My half of the loveseat recliner, feet up, cat on my lap, remote on the left or right, ball of yarn beside my left hip, pink pressed glass compote with scissors, needle, emery boards, pens/pencils on the right within easy reach, phone on the right, just beyond the compote, glass lamp on the right beyond my elbow = HEAVEN


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Living room sofa with good lighting, yarn on my left, tool box on my right. Chihuahua in my lap only if he will stay covered. Christian radio or audio books to listen to. 

Den sofa with same configuration except tv or audio books.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Anywhere my DH is, on the settee, at the kitchen table, or in the car. Makes him happy because he gets to hold the remote. 
Best wishes


----------



## Greendorrie (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, That sound like me when I'm in the caravan. When I'm at home I always sit on the sofa near to the window.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I like my chair in the living room but it is often bombarded with distractions so the place I like the best is when I am in my car knitting before work. I always leave early so that I have about twenty minutes to knit before I go in. you would be suprized at just how much I manage to get finished. Also take it with me to my tops meetings and knit before they start. Have gotten in the habbit of keeping a bag of knitting in the car with me. love it as there are no distractions.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit lots of places (meetings, conference calls in my office, Barnes & Noble with friends, my car at traffic lights), but my favorite, special place is in my room, on my Dad's recliner, in my knitting corner with all my stuff within arm's reach, tv on and remote handy.


----------



## Miss Peaches (Nov 11, 2011)

Anywhere I can. Always have something to knit in my bag. But my couch is the best with the coffee table to hold everything I need.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i have had some vertebrae replaced this year, so i have trouble keeping my head up for a longer period of time. so i am lying down on the sofa or bed, propped up with gazoodles of pillows. my favorite place of choice, though, is in front of the computer.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

On love seat knitting and supplies on the left, beverage, snack on side table, pattern, paper and pencil on right arm rest, feet up sometimes cat on my lap or on my feet and DH in chair on other side of table. Also, in the car.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

in front of the computer,knitting rests well on keyboard table,tea on desk, reading all your wonderful remarks


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Husbands truck! Also at home with lamp on my right, drink at hand and low table in front to hold pattern and all my 'bits'. Oh, and my other favourite condition is evenings in summer when the air conditioner is on and I need a little bit of warmth which comes in the form of my latest WIP.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

My happy place >>> loveseat near the window...feet up on hassock...pillow at back...table on right for lamp, drink and supplies...yarn in bucket on floor to the right...remote(s) and phone(s) on the cushion to my left. You can find me here almost every day!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I sit in my favorite chair with my pattern clipped to my Daylight floor lamp. Yarn is in a jar (from JoAnn's) feeding out from the top. Ottoman available for my feet if I want, and my computer on a table nearby. The Tv is in front of me and the remote and a drink of choice on the oversized arms of the chair. Of course all my tools are within easy reach. Perfect!!!!!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought I was going to be unique in what I was going to say was my favorite place. I like sitting in from of my computer. I have good lighting dogs are not all on top of me. With a beverage of choice and reading the messages on here. In fact I am going to get a more comfortable chair so I will be spending a lot more time doing this. Cool question!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My recliner, with good lighting, most things within reach.

But I have learned that it is VERY important to get up and walk around every 1/2 hour.

I find it just about impossible to knit elsewhere.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

You've described it perfectly, Tricia, with one exception. What would a perfect knitting day be without my kitty, Nina, stretched out on my legs? It's a requirement to be my cat that you learn NOT to play with the knitting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

In the same room where my husband is reading, the fireplace on and lovely music. If not these conditions then as my husband drives to and fo I knit in the car.


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds as if you are at my house!


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

I had the last two days to knit in the perfect place (my kitchen floor was being installed and I couldn't get in the house). I set up 'camp' on the screened porch with a comfortable chair, great natural light and the porch tv on to my favorite daytime shows. The cats came and went to keep me company. Luckily it's still warm here in Georgia.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Isn't anyone else curious to see pictures of all the favorite knitting places? Teehee. 

My DH has suggested a new recliner for me this Christmas. Will I find one that "fits" my shape? This one is worn in just right, but it isn't the prettiest chair I've ever seen...in fact it is tattered. 

When I try to do a clean up around my chair, I miss and need all of the things I put away. Don't you think it takes a lot of "goodies" to knit?


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

This sounds like my set up. I use a stainless steel small mixer bowl to hold my yarn. Slips easily - promotes good tension. No cat in the area, but an 11 year old old dachshund next to me in my chair (not a love seat). Don't know how she breathes, but she is always glued to my side. Also a light with magnifier at my right side. Perfect set up. Finished what I was knitting last night at 1 am. Eileen


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

For me, it's in the den, sitting on the reclining loveseat, normally with the foot rest in the up positiion. End table to my left holding my tea or coffee, scissors, dpns, stitch markers, measuring tape, etc. I have a basket of yarn near my feet, and another on the hearth of the fireplace, both within easy reach. We rarely use the fireplace, but can always move the yarn if we do. Pattern is normally on the seat to my right, or on my laptop, which I sometimes also keep on the seat to my right. Yarn ball usually on my lap, cat usually on the left arm of the loveseat. She likes to lay where she can touch my arm, so it's quite cozy for her; not so much for me. lol


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Whenever, where ever I can find the time and opportunity. I carry my yarn and needles with me everywhere.

I knit when riding in my friend's car, I don't seem to have any problems with car sickness.

Jo


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

In the recliner, yarn on my left, end table with tea, lamp and phone on my right, big window on the right. Maybe a cat or two on the chair, and either blissful silence, or occasionally an audio book.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I am in my favorite chair right now on the lap top. It is in the living room next to the tv, which I usually have on when I am knitting (unless I really have to concentrate on a tough pattern, then it is OFF) The chair allows my feet to be up and I have all of my "tools" for knitting on my left along with a hot or cold drink. When the children were young, I recall sitting outside knitting and loved that. I have also knitted in the summer time at our beach. I love to knit when we are traveling, but I have to keep looking up and look around to see the sites that DH says I am missing...i THINK he is just jealous of my knitting (ha ha)


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Dinner over - kitchen tidy - cup of tea - sofa - TV or audio book - Latest project on my needles. All's well with my world.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL. Anywhere I am sitting (or standing with wrist bag on) that I can get in a few minutes of work. Sometimes, I am in a "producing mode" say for holidays, and others I am just making it for fun.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

At the Lake on my deck with a million dollar view, sunny, low humidity is a must, light warm southern breeze, tall iced drink, radio playing upbeat oldies music at normal volume, pattern and neccessities to my left ( I'm a lefty)on a low table beside me - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I miss it so! Days like that are far and few between and need to be treasured, don't they ? Inside in the winter my recliner with my workbox right there and the tv or radio on for noise is the next best thing!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I too knit while sitting on the sofa with a pillow for back support, yarn at my side directions on the other side in a plastic document (viewable) holder so nothing gets soiled. I have a coffee table in front with a beverage cold or hot and perhaps a snace like a cookie with a napkin. I also have a little tray with scissors,row counter needle to sew, and markers to have on hand, also a cable and regular knitting holders I keep these in a plastic closable bag. The tv is on so I can listen to my favorite shows or I put on the CD/Radio that is about an arms reach away in case I want to hear music or a talk show. My husband watches TV as I knit and we can comment as to what's on.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Actually get the most work done when passenger in the car. Second is resturants, waiting rooms. At home since we are super packrats who live in the isles between the piles I knit in the only chair near the TV.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I have ny recliner. All my yarn around me in baskets. My Ott light is on, glass of wine beside me and my knitting project in hand. And of course two cats on the lap.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Do they ever try to grab the yarn or are they kept in line by Kitty Guard..a real Kitty or something else?


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Do they ever try to grab the yarn or are they kept in line by Kitty Guard..a real Kitty or something else?


Sometimes they try to grab the yar, but mostly they just want to be close to me. They are very old and just like human company.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

My favorite knitting conditions are when the dogs are sleeping and I don't have to keep stopping to let them out.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

I see a common thread......... sofa, feet up, pattern, remote, a beverage and a cat. It's my favorite place to be!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Haven't found one place better than another as long as I have my bag with all my knitting "possibles" and enough light to see what I'm doing. I'll knit just about anywhere!!! I've even been known to knit standing in line at the grocery store.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I like knitting on the porch in the summer. Take out a big glass of iced tea and get some sunshine! Usually I am in my chair in the living room.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I knit at my computer. My pattern is up on my screen (easier to see than a printed page), I may have another tab or two open with other things I wish to look at while knitting (KP for one). Knitting bag on floor on my right side, phone and drink on my left on my desk, and accessories such as cable needle, crochet hook, box of stitch markers, etc. on my right. the TV is on the far wall to my right so I can turn slightly to see anything interesting that comes on.My dogs seem to understand that they can't play with me while I am at the computer desk. If I try to knit on a chair or couch, they want to help. Almost forgot, bright desk lamp to my left to improve visibility


----------



## grannyjotx (Nov 16, 2011)

My side of the loveseat recliner, ice tea on the table to my right, yarn in my big craft bag on the floor, pattern on my arm rest.


----------



## charliebrown (Oct 13, 2011)

I LOVE THIS POST. LAST NIGHT A GENTLEMAN ASKED ME WHAT WOULD BE A PERFECT EVENING FOR ME. WITHOUT MUCH THOUGHT I SAID." A GREAT BALL OF WOOL, NEW KNITTING PATTERN, HOT COFFEE AND NICE MUSIC ON THE RADIO...WHILE SITTING ON MY BED WITH MY LITTLE DOGS. HE SAID WHERE DOES YOUR HUSBAND COME INTO THIS. MY REPLY WAS...I THOUGHT YOU ASKED ME WHAT MY PERFECT EVENING WOULD BE..... LOL...I KNOW SOMETIMES I AM BAD. BUT I REALLY DO LOVE MY HUBBY. I HOPE OTHERS REPLY AS WELL...TAKE CARE :lol:


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Living room, in my overstuffed chair, with furbabies chihuahua on my lap the Bishon to my left side, ott lite on my right, yarn basket on my left. Hot or cold tea on the end table within reach with tv remote!! That's my heaven!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Years ago..I went to a job interview and was asked where did I see myself years down the line..I said sitting in a rocking chair and knitting..needless to say I didn't get that job. Ha ha


----------



## suzireece (Aug 23, 2011)

My prefered knitting place is in the living room listening to KLove and sitting on the couch with my feet propped up. Arm chairs are too tight for my arms to move freely. I usually have my ball of yarn in my knitting bag so the ball doesn't go rolling off into Nethernether Land. I have a small knitting bag just for the project I am working on at the time. I finally found a cart big enough to hold all my yarn. And I found some wool yarn finally, so I went crazy on that. Making a beanie for my son right now. Going well.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I sit in an overstuffed chair with an ottoman in front. That is for the pattern, paper,pen, needles, and anything else I might need for the project I am working on. The remote is there if I want TV and the radio is on a shelf if I want that. I find I just love to knit in the morning and hate to stop, when I must, to get other things done. I like to knit at night but find, if I am tired, I get antsy.

Peeche, you are right. There always seems to be a lot of things I need, so there is a bag beside the chair with lots of other tools nearby.
Pat


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> ttriciamck said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> ...


Me, too, Donna. Just went Monday w/a friend to Little Rock for dr appts and knitted on sweater sleeve I am working on. One of the young receptionists asked questions about it. Future knitter? Hope so. Otherwise it is on my chaise lounge with all my "stuff" around me and a drink on the side table. Friday's with the "girls" at the knit shop in town.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

Great ideas ladies ... hadn't thought about knitting "on the run". The mention of "jars" reminded me that I have one - deep in one of my closets in my craft room. I'll have to find it and put my "car" project in it. I wouldn't have to worry about the yarn soiling. However, my favorite place is in my rocking chair, project bag/stand to the right and light to the left. Not a good place however if you're a little sleepy, but my favorite place.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

My knitting goes with me everywhere I go, whenever I go and if I get ten minutes I will do a few rows. It always sparks conversations and I have received quite a few free patterns and given patterns to new friends. I was at an eye doctors office where the patients were mostly elderly and one dear old lady, about 85, was with her son and he sparked the conversation about knitting to the point that his mother was anxious to pick up her knitting needles again after 25 plus years of letting it go. I told her to do simple things like a scarf and she was excited. When I am home I have my side of the couch with all my supplies to my right which includes my row counting supply stand. I do not have television so I will knit to music or the silence depending on the mood and watch the antics of my pet bunny.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the idea of a "knitting" night out with the girls. Men can knit too!


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

They should have specified how many years down the road. I say you are looking far enough ahead to know that you will be able to knit while in your rocking chair.


jonibee said:


> Years ago..I went to a job interview and was asked where did I see myself years down the line..I said sitting in a rocking chair and knitting..needless to say I didn't get that job. Ha ha


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

crazy4crafts said:


> They should have specified how many years down the road. I say you are looking far enough ahead to know that you will be able to knit while in your rocking chair.
> 
> 
> jonibee said:
> ...


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

My favorite place to knit is my corner in the den with my yellow chest of drawers to my left. It holds my pattern books, finished projects, a basket of yarn, a big glass bowl with leftover balls of yarn (for decoration), and my coffee or water. I sit in a rocker with a daylight lamp and a small table on my left. There is a 3-ring binder, my diary and phone on the table. I usually have tv or radio on. When the weather's nice, it's fun to knit on the deck in the shade watching the birds and sometimes the deer. The colder it gets, the more I'm inspired.

I agree that it would be fun to see photos of our favorite knitting area.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

The ideal job would be in a yarn shop.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Anywhere if I am awake. Have knitted while watching TV, reading, riding in car, at restaurants while waiting to be helped, etc. Keep on knitting!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Tricia, I thought you were me for a second! That is exactly how I knit-however I usually have a cat next to or on my lap!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Another sofa sitter here, table to my right holding way too many knitting tools, knitting jar at my feet (actually foot because the right is tucked under me). Afghan over my lap, remote on the cushion at my right. Bottle of water on the coffee table and chocolate within reach if we're talking ideal setting! About the knitting jars, I thought them gimmicky and useless until I actually put yarn in one. Now I love them.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

In my recliner.. pattern on the table next to me... yarn in jar... cat on recliner arm... green tea on table... TV preferably off... music on... zen-like...


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Because I work full time and volunteer I knit everywhere! In the conference room at work (during lunch), in the car (not when I'm driving, lol), waiting in line (small projects), at the DR.s office. Heck the other day I was locked out of my house, so I sat down on the front porch and knitted till someone got home. Really, anyplace is the perfect place, that's why I always have a project with me!!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Like most of you I knit many places but my favorite is in my rocker recliner with my feet propped on footstool. All my knitting "stuff" is ina basket to my left and on the end table to my right is a beverage,t.v.remote,phone and anything else i think I might need. My chair is by a floor to ceiling window so I have light and a great view.I agree on having to get up and walk about every half hour or so or my arthritis gets me so stiff i can hardly get out of the chair. Once I'm up I'm O.K.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

My preferred knitting place is sitting in my recliner in the living room. Usually with the TV on if it's a simple no thought pattern. If it is a new pattern, the TV is off. =) I also knit in doctor's waiting rooms and sometimes in the car on the way to wherever we are going. I knitted a complete scarf one year on the way from East Texas to Bolivar Peninsula, across the bay from Galveston. It is a good 5 hour drive non stop. We were headed to see my sister, and then to Galveston to get on a cruise ship. I have been known to knit on a cruise, too.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

"My Space" is a high-back chair with ottoman in the living room, near the tv and positioned to create a project corner between the chair and end table ("no touch zone" for the grandkids). Most important is the goose-neck task light that comes up over the back of the chair, directly over my work. It's one of those that simulates natural sunlight yet gives low-energy use. I wouldn't be without it!!!!!


----------



## sdjordan (May 2, 2011)

My favorite knitting spot is in my woman cave. This is a cushy, comfy chair in the corner. I have my Ott light behind me, TV and computer to the side and coffee on the chair side table. Bliss and Zen.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I sit on my recliner with my feet up, a knitting bag on my right on the floor, my dog sitting on my lap with a towel on top of him (so no fur on my work) I have a snack, seldom, or a drink (water)on my right, in front of the TV which I do not pay attention to.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am usually on the sofa with my patttern resting on my left side,my yarn coming from my knitting bag on a stand. There is a pillow under my right arm, amd my feet are elevated. Snacks and a beverage on the table to my left, TV remote is off to my right. My DH is usually sitting in the next room which is very open from the living room he also has a remote.


----------



## wendymwade (Aug 24, 2011)

What a delight to read these descriptions - mine is similar to all. There is something utterly life-giving to knitting, and although we can (and do) knit wherever we can, the ritual place of choice is so special. What a great question, and fun answers, too!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My brother in Texas has a coffee shop, and on mONDAYS THEREN IS A GROUPNOF LADIES WHO COME IN AND KNITN AND HAVE COFFEE.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My brother in Texas has a coffee shop, and on Mondays there is a group of ladies who come in and have coffee and knit.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahhh, it all sounds so heavenly, your situation and all the other ladies... Mine is very similar, recliner - FEET UP - drink etc to my left on a little round table, t.v. remote to my right on a little square table that separates my DH's recliner to mine. My knitting stuff crammed in my chair with me, yes, and there we sit Darby and Joan....lol

I love it....


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This last summer I spent as much time sitting outside as I could. We had lovely weather and I love to watch my many wild birds at the feeders.
Now I sit in a rocker, but I would love to get a more comfortable chair, it is not quite wide enough for knitting, without knocking an elbow or needle every once in awhile.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I knit over at my Dads house. I go over to take care of him 2 or 3 times a day and so there is not much conversation so I knit and visit with him. That way he has some company in the house for awhile. Started this when the cats were baby's and too much trouble to knit around. They are much better now!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You can find me in my butterscotch colored rocker where I can look out at the quail in the backyard while knitting. I find them very amusing and incredibly intelligent. Only birds I've ever seen training their young to stay where put until the all clear sound. Nani, our cat, is usually on the back of the chair where she can watch too. (Although her interest in birds is probably totally different than mine). Next to my chair is a table with lamp and the latest book I'm reading plus my Mac tablet for a few games of Solitaire. I knit for while, read a chapter in my book or so and do 3 games of Solitaire, then repeat the process. Since we live so close to Luke Air Force Base, I love listening to the sound of their jets as they fly overhead. Right now they must be close to graduating. When the new pilots first arrive for training they fly solo. As they get better one can see two planes side by side and right before graduation we see 3 so close together it seems they almost touch. Yep, it's a wee bit noisy at times, but, that is the sound of freedom! I am content!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Anywhere I can!!! Favorite place in WV during warm weather is on the front porch facing the Ohio river and watching the barges go by. In NY, warm weather outside on my deck for the sunlight. Cold weather indoors on recliner sofa or love seat with puppy and kitty near by, remote in hand,and ott light shining down on work. I do need some more back and arm support - maybe I'll knit a pillow!


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

love seat in my bedroom, bright floor lamp on one side, magnifying floor lamp on the other, patterns, notes and soda on a small table in front, on or beside my magnetic board - massive picture window behind overlooking the beautiful Smokey Mountains. iPod and speakers on a bedside table for music or audible books - remote by my side. I sit sideways on one side or the other depending on which lamp I need with my feet up.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

When I am at work it is in the recliner. When at home it is on my couch with a pillow behind me and my trusty dog laying next to me with the tv on. My most favorite thing is my 2 year old GD on my lap with her hands on mine as I knit. Love that moment.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

buff, I really love your Gollum! Where did you get him? My husband would just be thrilled with one!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

One more recliner person here. Recliner, side table (no food or drinks for fear of spillage) TV remote next to me for surfing.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I'm a recliner, drink on table to the left sort of knitter, although I do take a small project with me on longer trips.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

in the recliner, yarn in a bowl at my feet, furbaby sleeping as close as she can get to me, table to my left cluttered with stuff I need, husband to the right watching tv on the couch, remote between us, No snacks for me but that doesn't slow down this guy who can eat all day and night and never gain an ounce. So frustrating to a girl who never dieted until 2 years ago when i woke up and realized the metabolism I had always reied on retired about the same time I did. He trys to be descreet about his endless snacking but I can't esxpect him to go without all the time-- this is his retirement too. We try to walk every day but I suspect it is only making me a fluffy gal with great endurance. Now how did I get off the subject? Ah yes I am hungry once again and it is sort of like when I quit smoking. It's always there in the background, trying to tempt me. Anyway, thank God for yarn- it has helped me thru a couple of very bad habits!!! ps since finding this forum I have to budget time for it cause otherwise I would be here all day!!!!


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

My favorite place to knit: my bedroom, on my bed, watching tv or when i'm on my computer.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

sitting in my recliner, small dog on my lap. Watching tv with a tall glass of crystal light and a snack. A big basket of yarn at my feet, soft beautiful yarn on my (Harmony) needles. Fire in the fireplace. Watching the snow move in over the Sierra Nevadas. And oh, the most important part - I AM HOME ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Recliner, over the lap table with a mystery/suspense book on it and a spot for beverage. My work on my lap between me and the table.Yarn etc. to the right and DH to the left with his own book or newspaper. Love it!!!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

nbaker said:


> My half of the loveseat recliner, feet up, cat on my lap, remote on the left or right, ball of yarn beside my left hip, pink pressed glass compote with scissors, needle, emery boards, pens/pencils on the right within easy reach, phone on the right, just beyond the compote, glass lamp on the right beyond my elbow = HEAVEN


 :thumbup:


----------



## mom261 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do my best work on the couch, positioned just so by the 'true color' light, with yarn wedged between my right thigh and the arm of the couch. I work fastest and with fewer errors when the children are tucked in and a sports game is on, Baseball, American Football (NFL and NCAA) or college basketball.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

At home it's on the sofa with the dining room light on...easy access to all my tools(instructions, more yarn, etc) and either some ice tea or water near by. Oh yes I also need to be dressed very comfortably...for me it's no shoes and no bra. I also like to knit at the air port (means I am on my way to do something fun) or at the beach only if it's a small project.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> Neccessity/boredom often leads to trains, buses and cafes!
> 
> As you say - always stimulates conversations


I always took my knitting when I commuted to work on MetroLink in LA. Kept my projects going and made new friends in the process. And I love knitting in the car while my husband is at the wheel, fighting traffic. Tranquility.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

Hakatamama said:


> buff, I really love your Gollum! Where did you get him? My husband would just be thrilled with one!


Isn't he the best?! New Line Cinema, the company that distributed the Lord of the Rings movies, was a client of my advertising agency. We worked on the marketing of the films and Gollum was one of the promotional items. He is full size, beautifully detailed and Hoople the cat is most fond of him.

A very limited number were made so the odds of finding one are slim. Maybe one day on eBay - no telling what it would sell for, the cost to produce them was about $2000 each, or so I heard anyway.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm normally reclining on my sofa with my little dog between my legs, coffee, computer and patterns close, but I do love knitting when my husband is driving. I even have a special flashlight I hang around my neck so I can knit when we're driving at night. We seem to get to our destinations faster and I'm not helping him drive, which he loves.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


I have a big green recliner that I sit in. And I have my little table beside me with everything I need. My whole ffamily knows that when I am home,Do NOT SIT IN MY CHAIR.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my--I would love to knit while riding in a car but I would probably throw up! I hate having motion sickness but it's watching the road for me. Now, if I could only figure out how to knit while getting groceries, cleaning and cooking! :O)


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

My knitting hole - the den

Materials:
Recliner w/pocket for remote & phone
my yarn bins
small folding table
TV (w/favs recorded: House, Dexter, Weeds, X-Factor etc)
Tea
Mallomars
handi-wipes 
plus a small extra ball of yarn for my kitties Lulu & Bell
Jo


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Oh my--I would love to knit while riding in a car but I would probably throw up! I hate having motion sickness but it's watching the road for me. Now, if I could only figure out how to knit while getting groceries, cleaning and cooking! :O)


No try it. I thought the same thing, I can't read in the car but I can knit. I've told several of my friends who get motion sickness and they too can knit in the car but they can't read there.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Love your itty bitty kitties!


Poe said:


> My knitting hole - the den
> 
> Materials:
> Recliner w/pocket for remote & phone
> ...


----------



## nornspin (Nov 5, 2011)

My Ideal knitting space of choice is sitting in my husbands computer chair with the computer playing an audio book with a giant glass of iced tea and my faithful chihuahua/jack rusell at my side.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I love our round chair, knitting bag with all the necessary ingredients by my feet, computer and remote on hand. Oh, of course the necessary cup of coffee!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My "nest"...it's where I work/study/knit/live and everything shot of nap! It's a loveseat recliner (which I never recline) with a velvet pillow tucked in the small of my back. Work table in front of my with laptop, beverage(s), phone, pen and paper and plenty of room for the pattern, if I'm using one. Otherwise, I'm making notes about what I'm working on. 

In the company of 1 - 3 cats. The Old Man (who's 21 years old) confiscated my heating pad a couple of years ago and I keep it on low for his arthritis), the Little Man (who's 2) usually curled up with the Old Man if he's not curled up with the Big Man (Bear is 10 years old) on the bed. Bear either perches on the arm of the loveseat on my right or laying on the pattern on the table!

I have a quilt basket on the floor on my right with yarn, latest projects and a kids pencil box with tools etc. My needle case (actually a 12x12 paper carrier) is stucked behind the couch for ease of use. 

The yarn stash is upstairs in my studio, except for the bag in my bedroom that holds yarn from project under consideration. 

Also to my right is a low book case that has clock, candle or incense, camera, drawers with pens and all sorts of "stuff" that i seem to need all the time, my cd player, cd cases, mail basket, phone books, text books, appointment book. To my left is an end table with books, catalogs and unsundry paper projects. End table also has a big deep drawer (made for file folders actually) which holds all my needle work projects and supplies.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Recliner in my living room
Diet Coke and a couple of mini frozen Reese Cups next to me on the table along with pattern and darning needle and scissors and pen
Cat on lap until new kitten scares her off
Husband watching TV with me and occasionally commenting on my work


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My *favorite* spot is in my recliner in the LR. There is a table on my left for a drink,(flavored water, Dr. Pepper or wine) I have two lidded baskets under and next to table with different projects and books and patterns. The drawer holds many extra goodies like pens, hooks, yarn needles, point protectors, whatever. The arms of the current recliner are wood and large enough to hold things, the left arm often has the laptop, the right the phone and a snack. (Also has the remote if DH is not home, but the TV is not necessarily on - depends on time of day. The right side of the chair has a wonderful daylight with a magnfier, tool basket with needle gauge, scissors, stitch fixer, pins, tape measure, etc. etc. I am also barefoot or in stocking feet and in a comfy "uniform" of jammies, jeans, loose dress, sweats and braless. during the evening, I may be watching hockey and knitting very fast or "listening" to whatever DH has chosen. If I really can't stand it, I have another recliner and light in the computer room, which has 2 bookcases of all my knitting books, another lamp with magnifier and a table on the left. If I am sitting, and the computer is not on my lap, the cat is. Of oourse, I always have knitting with me so I also knit in waiting rooms, car, sporting evens, concerts, stitching group, friends. I pretty much always have knitting and/or Xstitch with me. There are times I am also hand quilting as well. I don't need the magnifier to knit - but do for Xstitch on really fine linen. Wherever I am, I keep the needles clicking.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

In the family room, on my recliner. Knitting bag on the floor, table on the right with my pattern, notepad and pen. Cup of tea, tv remote. However, I take my knitting with me almost everywhere.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an oversized cushy chair, tuck my feet up, yarn in a bowl on the floor, bassett hound sleeping next to me in the chair, drink, remote, ruler, scissors and pattern on the table next to me. comfy and cozy


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> what are you knitting Jars. Something you put the yarn into. Interesting


Interested in your knitting jars. Are they like canning jars with lid with holes in it to feed the yarn through? Sounds very, very interesting. Care to share a picture?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

In my swivel rocker next to large window, end table on my right with phone, lamp, crochet hook and cable holder...ottoman on left holds clipboard with pattern if needed, plus my stash of crossword puzzles from daily paper and pen & pencil...My small corner of the world! Tune out DH's channel flipping until 7:00 when I take over TV for Jeopardy and programs I DVR'd to watch sans commercials and which drive him to bed!!!


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I too knit in the car. We go to Omaha almost every week and it is an hours drive. Feel like I am getting something accomplished while just sitting. Can't read either but sure can knit!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that I am not the only one who "nests. I have my very own "living room" where I sit in my recliner with the feet up. I have little tables on each side of my chair, covered with all the necessities; coffee travel mug, favorite picture of my beloved husband, basket full of rulers, pencils, pens, highlighters, sticky notes, fingernail files, crochet needles, scissors, 3 x 5 cards, tweezers, lip gloss, hand lotion (it's really dry in Colorado), clear plastic little containers holding place markers (One of my favorite things in the whole world), tip protectors, etc. I am a notions junkie. 

We also have kleenex, phone, remotes. My chair is surrounded with baskets full of yarn, pattern books, magazines and of course by blood pressure cuff!! (LOL My doctors likes me to use that thing ever now and then! Very interesting note. My blood pressure went down a bunch after I lost 50 pounds and then even lower when I started knitting regularly!!!) 

My son made me a board that fits on top of the arms of my recliner. It is covered with contact paper and holds my pattern, laptop and stuff right where I can see it. Love It!! 

My Jack Russell Terrier, HRH Miss Sophie Queen of the Universe, is either on the back of my chair behind my neck or in the chair next to me, covered with her blanket. Champion, my old man dog, is sleeping on the sofa right next to my chair where he can keep an eye on me and frown when I say not so nice words!

Across the room is a large window where I can look at the mountains and all my bird feeders.

I LOVE MY KNITTING NEST!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My big swivel comfey desk chair, dinning table in front, keyboard and comp. desk to the right, (if I need to ask for help), yarn on the right or left in a container w/ hole in top depends if I'm knitting or crocheting, Coffee or cola on the table, (far enough away so I don't knock it over) ph. behind me on a writing desk.My little Yorkie on her pillow near by. I am fortunate as she has never shown any intrest in my yarn. >^..^<


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I adore my kitties! But boy can they get in to my yarn! I was knitting one night when I decided to get up and make myself a cup of tea. As I got up, I noticed this strand of yarn, which the other end was attached to the sweater I was knitting, anyway I followed the strand all the way into the kitchen and into the bathroom. There it ended behind the shower curtains. It did not take a genius to figure out what was going on because the yarn string was jiggling quite a bit from under neath the shower curtain. 

I pulled the shower curtain aside and there they were: Lulu was almost totally submerged in yarn while Bell (my nice good girl) just sat there studying Lulu's predicament. Lulu looked up at me as if to say, "Look Ma, look what I found," and got up to show me. She started climbing out of the tub, but I caught her and began unwrapping my little mummy. (since then I do not go out without closing the door where the yarn bin is so they can't get into it). I collected the tangled mess and piled it all into the yarn bin to be "fixed" later. 

Lulu is Miss Trouble. If I hear a crash, it's always Lulu behind it. Btw way she is the darker, littler one in my avatar. But .... she is the most loving animal I ever owned. She will come up on my lap insisting to lick my neck or my forehead and will lick for as long as I will let her, but that sand paper tongue hurts my face so I give her my hand and she will lick that till she falls asleep on my chest. She does this about 15 times a day, so if I want to get any knitting done, I have to shut the door and lock them out of my room. Bell will do it too, but she is nowhere near as demanding as Lulu. Also they won't let me sleep either as they like to sleep on my chest purring loudly in my ear with Lulu of course licking my face. So again I have to lock them out of my bed room so I can get some sleep. But as soon as my eyes open first thing in the morning, THEY SENSE I am awake, then the crying and the scratching on the door starts, so I get up and let them in. And that's when we all have a free for all on my bed for awhile till they decided they have greeted me good morning enough and they scamper off chasing each other. As for me, it's up for coffee time. 
Jo


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I am fortunate to have large extra bedroom that has been converted into into a studio. It is divided into a painting section, a jewelry section and a fiber art sectionn. That is where I knit - music on and the cat curled up next to me. (on the futon). A wonderfully creative space.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

lovie219 said:


> My favorite place to knit: my bedroom, on my bed, watching tv or when i'm on my computer.


I also knit in the bed. My yarn in a knitting bag. Something to drink on my bed side table. My dog loves to be close and she never messes with my yarn.


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

At soccer practice, Tae Kwon Do class, basketball practice, ballet class, volley ball practice...Can you tell I am a Mom of school-aged kids? I also love to knit at the doctor's and dentist's offices. I never feel stressed when waiting if I am knitting. To be honest I am more comfortable in my family room in front of the fireplace, but I feel more guilt. There is always something else I should be doing at home, but not really other things to be doing with the kids at practice and classes.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

I have one of those pillow things that are usually used for back support on a bed but I use mine on the couch because I'm short and need to sit forward so my feet rest on the floor. I've started teaching a group of friends how to knit on Friday evenings around my dining room table. They're all reaching the point where they're beginning to enjoy what they're doing and I'm find out how much fun it is to knit with others. When alone, I'm on the couch with my back support, my little doxie by my side, tv on with a movie most of the time, a tv table in front of me with a container of my tools and my knitting in a basket on the floor. Don't we all just love this knitting thing . . . It comes through so clearly in the all the posts.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't it nice to be home? Nice to go away, but better to be in your own home.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm always at home. I knit in my room. It's very large, somewhat like a studio appartment. It's an add-on to my son's house that I did (with their permission, of course). Anyway, my room faces south so it always bright. I am using a typewriter table that is moveable, one of my book cases in front of me, yarn baskets on the floor (non-rinished projects), TV and my very comfortable desk chair with lots of pillows. It's very comfortable. My space is large from the living standpoint, but very crowded with plastic storage containers filled with my yarn.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

We could be twins. exactly how i am now


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

"Nest" is such a good word. I am totally self-contained. It's so comfortable. I also have my own entrance to the back yard and patio.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great question. I love it best in my recliner. Curtains opened so I can see the trees. phone next to me so I don't have to struggle with needles, yarn and foot rest plus what ever pet wants a part of my lap ... just to get to the phone in time.. it saves my sanity..LOL also I have my yarn either in my tote next to my chair. Or Coffee cans with a whole punched in the top. I have a pair of socks in a crab bucket. I bought it with all the other things a person needs to eat crab and most of the year it just sits on a shelf so I pulled it down .. cleaned the dust off and use it for my socks... plus it looks great in the living room... I have plans to take over son's room if he ever gets all his stuff out of there..LOL so I dream.. and I have plans to set a chair by the window in there to do my quiet time knitting.. I will also have all my craft room items and a guest bed in there.. it can be quite cozy if I can do it my way...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Years ago I purchased a glass container with a glass lid at IDEA. Broke the lid. I now use it as a yarn bowl. Knew it would have a purpose some day. 

I sit on my couch across from the big screen TV, pattern to my right, along with TV remote, telephone, notions bag, etc. Yarn bowl is on the coffee table along with coffee, or soda, or drink. 

The TV room has an overhead light with fan so at nite I turn on the light for good illumination.

I'm in front of a big window for natural light and adjacent to sliding glass door to back yard so I can look out when I need to. I also go out there to knit. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Oh my--I would love to knit while riding in a car but I would probably throw up!


 I have the same problem but I do not have motion sickness I just can't read or do anything while the car is in motion, I do not get sick otherwise.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> This last summer I spent as much time sitting outside as I could. We had lovely weather and I love to watch my many wild birds at the feeders.
> Now I sit in a rocker, but I would love to get a more comfortable chair, it is not quite wide enough for knitting, without knocking an elbow or needle every once in awhile.


I have a rocker that has no arms. I was told it was a nursing rocker, I thought it was to knit and rock. What do I know?


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I knit after dinner, or any other time I feel like snacking. I can't knit if I've got sticky hands, and it helps me keep the weight in check. I'm on the couch in front of the TV with a cup of tea. My cockapoo, Chauncey, vies for skein and lap space. :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

On my bed, 3 pillows behind me, TV on but I've been known to knit in the car or during my lunch hour at work.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like my space. Going to retire to it while I watch the Biggest Loser.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have my 'nest'. Loveseat with computer table to the left. Side table to right to hold knitting tools and ice water and remote. Knitting basket at feet to right. Tiny Shih Tzu on back of love seat as she 'has' to ne within touching distance. Other one in doggie bed in front of fireplace. TV on for favorite shows that I listen to and look up at when something exciting is happening. I also started a knitting group that meets every Tues night at local coffee shop.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like my space. Going to retire to it while I watch the Biggest Loser.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I just bought a Kindle Fire and when it arrives it will be with me also.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I just bought a Kindle Fire and when it arrives it will be with me also.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Two wonderful favorites!

I am in a power wheelchair.... so I spend a lot of time in front of my computer table (which my late son built for me from an unfinished door on very sturdy legs and anchored to the wall in one side of my bedroom. I have a two-drawer file cabinet under one side so I can have important things at my fingertips. My table holds a lot of items and I am always able to access anything on my computer. I have my TV on another wall (at a right angle).... I have my huge assortment of yarn in an area in a corner in a yarn "garage" on top of a bookcase or in a large tote. 

My other favorite.......My electric hospital bed so that I can raise the back to the proper angle. I also have a bedside table which is one that I can eat lunch or dinner from if I choose to do that. The TV is on the wall across from my bed, so I can knit, have my legs elevated to rest them and help to keep them from swelling (or I can take a nap!). But I spend a lot of time knitting there!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

same here i like the reclining sofa and have a big bay window for light.. spent plenty on sofa this last week had and acute sinus infection .. i think meds r finally kicking in because im sitting here feeling guilty because house needs attetion.. i feel i need to rest so i can go back to work tommorrow.. happy stitching all..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I just bought a Kindle Fire and when it arrives it will be with me also.


Can you read your patterns on it?


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know as I haven't received it yet. I can I know do e-mail on it or send e-mail to it. So I guess I can.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


You described "My Ideal Knitting Conditions" perfectly. That's exactly what I do, minus the snack.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

All chores done.. house locked up..sitting in my little pink cushy chair..foot-stool handy...mother's shawl on back of chair, granny's doily under aunties lamp..a cup of herbal tea, pattern on music stand...yarn next to me...little fireplace glowing...caller id phone right there...tv or music..rain falling...ahhhh heaven....think I'll go get me some of that heaven right now.....! hehehehehehe


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had ideal knitting on Sunday night....
Cozy, clean (more or less) house, kitty snoozing in bed (not grabbing at my yarn), boyfriend sleeping on couch... Me in recliner with pattern, tools, TV remote and a cocktail close at hand.
Was heaven.

But I will knit almost anywhere I can


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I just bought a Kindle Fire and when it arrives it will be with me also.


I have also nought a Kindle Fire. Can't wait. Have had a regular Kindle for awhile. Use a iPad instead of a computer.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I love my lap top, but can't wait for my Kindle Fire. Have you joined in the Facebook fan page? Viv


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

My favorite place would be any where that I can knit a single stitch. I have something with me at all times. I knit any where; and LOVE it. I get a lot done while watching tv, movies and at sporting events. I also get a lot of reading done during sporting events. Thank GOD for e-readers. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> "My Space" is a high-back chair with ottoman in the living room, near the tv and positioned to create a project corner between the chair and end table ("no touch zone" for the grandkids). Most important is the goose-neck task light that comes up over the back of the chair, directly over my work. It's one of those that simulates natural sunlight yet gives low-energy use. I wouldn't be without it!!!!!


Oh my gosh, you are my long lost twin! I too have an old beautiful high-back chair and ottoman by a large window, same type of lamp, with a magnifier attachment I use when I X-stitch, usually my Beloved Husband is is sitting in his recliner with the remote, I have all I need piled under my table which usually has either a hot cup of coffee or iced tea on it and the phone. Usually 1 of my 3 cats has stationed himself on the ottoman, the dog where ever she chooses to lay at that moment, another cat either in my lap or sitting in the window. It is pure heaven. When the weather is nice, you can find me on the deck in a chair with my current project at my feet either in my knitting bag, or in an old plastic ice cream container with a hole in the lid to allow the yarn to flow freely. When I am out and about I usually have a small project with me just in case I have time to knit a row or two. This was really a fun question. Our love of knitting comes through each and every comment I have read. Bless all of you wonderful fellow knitters.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

My favorite is a rocking chair w/assorted items like needles, etc., pens, glass of Pepsi, snack of course, and will knit either w/the tape deck going or else the TV altho hubby tends to hug that remote. I also knit when we go to town since it's 40 miles to Tucson so I get quite a bit done. Thank goodness, my one 35 lb. cat, Taz, doesn't bother the yarn but will watch!


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

I always have knitting with me in the car. I knit (or crochet) in the car waiting on my niece to get out of her extra curricular activities at school when I have to pick her up or my nephew when I have to pick him up. Otherwise I knit wherever I am. I also teach at the church and anyplace I am. I knit during meetings, before movies, when someone else drives,


----------



## ikeeptrying (Oct 13, 2011)

In my recliner with yarn on the floor on my right and martini on the shelf on my left. It is best when dogs are on the couch with my husband but have managed to knit with one of them in my lap. When both insist on lap time I give in and knit when they get down. Each dog is approx 50 pounds so knitting even with one is a challenge.


----------



## deeknitand click (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi my preferred knitting position is exactly the same as yours. But if it is a nice day sitting in a sunchair with my feet up and knitting away.


----------



## osmom (Nov 1, 2011)

When my 3 kiddos are asleep for the night- on the couch with hubby next to me watching all the shows we Dvr'd 

Lately I am also loving when I go to pick up dd from school and arrive about 15 minutes early, and I knit while waiting in parking lot for her.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

You nailed it solid!!! Sounds so good, think I'll just go there.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

you forgot the warm purry kitty in your lap.....


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

ikeeptrying said:


> In my recliner with yarn on the floor on my right and martini on the shelf on my left. It is best when dogs are on the couch with my husband but have managed to knit with one of them in my lap. When both insist on lap time I give in and knit when they get down. Each dog is approx 50 pounds so knitting even with one is a challenge.


Gray Goose two olives please...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

MarySandra--I'll give it a try! Wow, knitting with a seatbelt on--now that's quite a mental picture! :O)


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

By the water in Algonac, Marine City or Port Huron. Anywhere where there is lots of water and no kids.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sitting under the willow tree knitting moonbeams strung with stars.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

sitting in my lazy boy (girl)my feet up diet coke and the tv on and no one in the room but me and my knitting


----------



## ikeeptrying (Oct 13, 2011)

You got it. I am Blue Saffire or Beefreaters myself because at age 12 I fell in love with David Niven and he drank gin.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I sit on the settee to the left hand side with cushion behind my back, wool at my right hand side on settee, knitting bag on the floor (extra wool, needles etc), pattern to my right on the settee.

Reading glasses if text too small in easy reach.

Remotes at my right hand side on settee.

Teas maid, sat at his computer!! :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## knittpet (Nov 12, 2011)

In bed - watching a LMN rerun movie - warm room and everything at my side w/ my legs up on a foam thing I have. Oh and of course - my 2 cats, and dog. Husband sometimes paints beside me. It is peaceful doing something creative together.


----------



## Jillana (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a lovely library/tv room. I sit in a burgundy velvet chair and put my legs on a hassock. I can use a remote to put on the tv or play cds. Years ago I purchased a knitting bag with legs and handles and it stores the wool and pattern and all the necessary accessories. I have a huge bay window behind me, and when it is dark, I have a light on a table next to my chair. If it is chilly, I use a remote to turn on the gas fireplace. It is a wonderful and relaxing escape.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Recliner next to the window food /drink /phone patterns all over yarn all over several projects going at once.(HEAVEN )


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Sewing room, i-pod on the docket playing an array of music, rocking chair, I can look out towards the street and watch the neighborhood "gang" playing, pattern, pencil, and other necessary accessories. Droid on the table encase I don't hear hubby calling from downstairs....tranquility


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't remember....I am on KP all the time, I don't have time to knit!!! :lol:
Seriously, I knit in my living room beside my window where I can watch the kids going to and from school and the dogs playing in the snow as they go by, the neighbours taking their daily walks and the joggers. Once, late at night, I saw a coyote trotting by - right in the middle of the houses but behind my house is a green belt footpath that stretches for miles (have to cross roads of course), I love Edmonton. 
Absolute silence almost all day every day - maybe once in a while I will play John Denver or Chris De Burg or Nana Mouskouri - but not often and the TV only goes on for the odd movie - no cable and I like it that way.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyplace near my almost 7 yr old granddaughter who is learning to knit (or knot). We have several dishclothes on so many needles that if we have a problem with one we just start working on something else. I get most of the cloth started so that an attention span of maybe two rows can show progress. After she goes home or I do I take all our projects, fix the problems and then we are ready to go again. I have painted more needles with nail polish than my own nails, so we can remember the right from the left. I am a thrower so that is how I'm teaching her, I hope as she grows up she will learn to master picking, as I really never did. I use the little poem, "in through the front door, run around the back, into the window and off jumps Jack." When she is at my house, our favorite spot is in my huge walk-in closet, so we are far far away from an almost 3 yr old baby brother. Painted pointy shiny sticks are just not good with a rambunctious brother. When we put away our sticks, then that closet turns into our secret story clubhouse and everyone is welcome.


ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Sitting under the willow tree knitting moonbeams strung with stars.


Hmmmmm, sound so magical. Can I join you?


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

My favorite place to knit is anywhere that I can find peace.
I usually knit in my rocking chair, with coffee, remote and pattern and knitting essentials next to me on top of a dog crate, yes..a dog crate. It's just the right height for me. *chuckle*

The best time for me to knit a complicated pattern is after my husband goes to bed. Then there will be no interruptions. 

I'll knit simple patterns during the day any place really, and other patterns that are more complicated at night. It works for me.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a recent widow I'd give anything for an interruption right now. Treasure interruptions!


Treasure said:


> My favorite place to knit is anywhere that I can find peace.
> I usually knit in my rocking chair, with coffee, remote and pattern and knitting essentials next to me on top of a dog crate, yes..a dog crate. It's just the right height for me. *chuckle*
> 
> The best time for me to knit a complicated pattern is after my husband goes to bed. Then there will be no interruptions.
> ...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Bless you heartigan...yes we should all count our blessings while we have them. Tonight my Dear Hubby chomping on peanuts watching survivor will be a pleasure....ty


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

You nailed down my favorite knitting conditions. Love it!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

A Kindle fire is at the very top of my wish list!!!!!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Heartigan said:


> I'm a recent widow I'd give anything for an interruption right now. Treasure interruptions!
> 
> 
> Treasure said:
> ...


I'm so very sorry for your loss, Heartigan. My first husband passed when I was very young and with toddlers.

But I don't know of any wife that doesn't appreciate some time without being interrupted. Interruptions occur when you're counting stitches, doing a complicated pattern and never with just knit and purl. 
I spend 24/7 with my husband, I love him dearly, but I want some time for myself, and he does too, he goes to the shooting range. My husband is a very early riser, 4am...I did that for years, but I like sleeping a little longer. He goes to bed at 10p..If I did that I'd be up at 4...*chuckle* He admits that he like his 'alone' time as well.. It works for us. *s*


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Treasure said:


> Heartigan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a recent widow I'd give anything for an interruption right now. Treasure interruptions!
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss my mom reminds me of this all the time when I complain about my husband. That is a horrible feeling you are feeling my thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

sitting in my waterbed


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I also knit as you do when we are sitting at night watching every thing that we DVRed with two little dogs between us. Of course sometime one or both decide to get on my lap. I can still knit if it is only one. They only weigh abou 11-12 lbs. each. They have a lot of fur and I am always knitting or crocheting it in to what I am working on.Viv


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> I had ideal knitting on Sunday night....
> Cozy, clean (more or less) house, kitty snoozing in bed (not grabbing at my yarn), boyfriend sleeping on couch... Me in recliner with pattern, tools, TV remote and a cocktail close at hand.
> Was heaven.
> 
> But I will knit almost anywhere I can


Scoot... I do that too. I take my knitting with me on road trips, planes, parks, whenever I visit people... my knitting goes with me.... doctor's offices, etc.


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

In the winter months I like sitting in the kitchen near the AGA and listening to the radio. Summer months I am usually outside with a long cool drink.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I sit in my recliner with my pattern and yarn on one side. On the end table is my little snack and my bottle of Diet Pepsi. I have TV on while knitting just for the noise. I can see outside and think how lucky I am to have a great and relaxing hobby. Also to have the many friends that I have developed on KP! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

2sticksandacherry said:


> A Kindle fire is at the very top of my wish list!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Recliner, a portable computer table (so I can keep checking KP), cup of tea and pattern. I use plastic containers (from Walmart kitchen area) with covers....my DH drilled holes in the top to pull yarn thru. Works great. My newest rescue puppy sheds like crazy...so they help and they were $1 each.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Corrine Andrews said:


> In the winter months I like sitting in the kitchen near the AGA and listening to the radio. Summer months I am usually outside with a long cool drink.


What is AGA?


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

ttriciamck nailed it exactly. On cold winter Saturday mornings, I like to go back to bed with my knitting, and always in the car, as well (Yarn goes in the door pocket).


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

anywhere there is good light and no one else around!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Jillana said:


> I have a lovely library/tv room. I sit in a burgundy velvet chair and put my legs on a hassock. I can use a remote to put on the tv or play cds. Years ago I purchased a knitting bag with legs and handles and it stores the wool and pattern and all the necessary accessories. I have a huge bay window behind me, and when it is dark, I have a light on a table next to my chair. If it is chilly, I use a remote to turn on the gas fireplace. It is a wonderful and relaxing escape.


Jillana, I'd love to pull up a chair for myself, right beside yours in your lovely room. It sounds as if it exists in a turret at the top of a castle and you must be a princess there.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the Grey Goose and olives, but if I mixed it with my knitting, I'd be in Frog City!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> My favorite place to knit is on my glassed in sundeck for the natural light, and the view. It is surrounded by trees, beautifully green in summer, but now are red, yellow and gold. Usually in complete silence.
> Other times I'm in my craft room (basement). It's covered up with all my 'stuff'. Love looking at my yarn, patterns, books and personal items from my life that mean a lot to me. Usually listening to 'talk radio'.


My sunroom WILL be my favorite place, once my Hubs adds it into the house for me! LOL Oh, how I dream of that scenario. Full of plants, cats and natural light.....pefect 
For now, I don't really have a perfect place, for reading or knitting and it is quite bothersome. What used to be my favorite, comfy recliner, isn't any more since my back surgery. It's hard to find a place that is perfectly suited. While I await this alleged sunroom, I am thinking of converting one of the upstairs bedrooms. Find a new comfy chair, add a nice table with one of my big stained glass lamps on it and be surrounded by books and several baskets full of my lovely yarn. Ahhhhh........complete with a Pepsi and snacks of course!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine came today. I have to register it and connect it to my router so I can get on the internet. I will do that tonight while my husband is at a meeting. Viv


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I am like most of you, recliner, TV remote, knitting project at my right and a cold icy glas of homebrewed iced tea with a twist of lemon.
DotS


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I am like most of you, recliner, TV remote, knitting project at my right and a cold icy glas of homebrewed iced tea with a twist of lemon.
DotS


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love to relax in my armchair next to the wood stove in the winter, under a good light, listening to music or enjoying silence after a long day of working with noisy teenagers. Or if there's something good to watch on tv, sitting on the sofa with a project that I don't have to look at while I knit, with my feet propped up on an ottoman. The glassed in sundeck sounds just wonderful that Pocahontas described!
In the summer, I take my knitting to the beach and am happy for hours, under an umbrella in a comfy beach chair, keeping an eye on the grandkids and the dogs!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

i sit on my sofa with feet up or down, it's a recliner.yarn, pattern and accesories all around me .good lighting from lamp and window. books between couch and kitchen bar, the books and knitting items are in plastic storage containers. i live in a mobil home. my phone is beside me and my drink is on counter.(water,coffee or tea) I am happiest in that spot.Also when it's daylight i can look across the room and see out the other window. tv is usually on because my hubby is handicaped and he is in his lift chair and flips stations,he also knits on a loom.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love to relax in my armchair next to the wood stove in the winter, under a good light, listening to music or enjoying silence after a long day of working with noisy teenagers. Or if there's something good to watch on tv, sitting on the sofa with a project that I don't have to look at while I knit, with my feet propped up on an ottoman. The glassed in sundeck sounds just wonderful that Pocahontas described!
In the summer, I take my knitting to the beach and am happy for hours, under an umbrella in a comfy beach chair, keeping an eye on the grandkids and the dogs!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

An AGA's a stove. Coal, I think...


pinkrose1969 said:


> Corrine Andrews said:
> 
> 
> > In the winter months I like sitting in the kitchen near the AGA and listening to the radio. Summer months I am usually outside with a long cool drink.
> ...


----------



## Evelina (Apr 1, 2011)

In my favorite chair after DH leaves it! with all my necessities around me and my dog Mandy in my lap,a coffee on the stand and my pattern on the arm of the chair on my left, remote nearby. also when I go somewhere and I have to wait for awhile I'll be knitting to make the time fly by.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

belinda said:


> An AGA's a stove. Coal, I think...
> 
> 
> pinkrose1969 said:
> ...


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

The couch, too. Pattern in knitCompanion on my iPod, next to me. Mug of tea on the side, and music. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

Several years ago my wonderful Hubby had a room added to our home for me, its my sewing, computer,tv room. I'm usually in here in my recliner, table with kleenex, drink,phones and remotes to my left,floor lamp over my shoulder, granddog that lives with me glued to my right side, my puggle on the bed next to me and my lab at my feet,lap top on tray in front of me with the Christian talk radio on, and my yarn in a flolgers can,pattern usually on the lap top,other tools hanging in a caddy I made for my table, and when its cold a fire in the wood burning stove. My little slice of heaven.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

Usually my recliner, blanket on me, remote and watching a movie or a tv series. yarn either in a bag or near my leg. Usually I fix me a water and sometimes have a little snack depending on my mood.


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know, but yours sounds pretty close to perfect to me.


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

I find myself in MY recliner, Cat in lap bying for added attention and keeping me quick not to let yarn touch his ears... Stupid thing then why sit on my lap find your daddy's... beverages, utinsils, and patterns within arms reach... No TV required, I do my best thinking while knitting...


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I sit on the left side of our love seat with a tray table with my laptop on that. I get to knit in between bus runs. I love that time when I come home after getting a coffee and I can just sit, knit and unwind.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

In my recliner, feet up, yarn in a plastic bag someplace close where it won't tange, pattern (enlarged of course)in an acrylic steno stand on a little table to my right, something cold and tasty (we Texans love our iced tea even in winter)on a little table to my left, and a plastic bag full of anything I might need (scissors, markers, crochet hook for uh-ohs, rubber needle ends, etc.) so that I don't have to get up unnecessarily. And classical music in the background. Lovely....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

My favorite place is in my recliner with everything within reach. A couple of years ago, one of the guys I used to work with asked me if I had a hot date that night (I'm a widow). I said, "Yeah, with my Lazy Boy!"


----------



## lisahershey (Nov 16, 2011)

After dinner go upstairs with a glass of wine, tv on and crochet till I fall alseep


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

It was cool and gray most of today...I was up early and breezed through the house. With everything neat and tidy I sat on my couch (my favorite place) with the TV on and knit most of the day...the phone didn't ring my husband was out for the day. I got a lot finished. I am now putting together my Kimono and am 3/4 of the way finished with the front and neck band that I need to sew on. I a one happy lady...


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoa- have you been to my house? Or are we living in the same place? Just my style!
Billie


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

middle of the back yard with the autumn sun teasing the red, gold, and not long to be green leaves dancing in the West TX wind against a cerulean sky. I like to envision knitting with yarns the colors of my surroundings and what the pattern would be. Our beloved German Shepherd died this afternoon. He was my companion for the past 11 years and would "take" me to my knitting places. I am sad.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh BC, I am soooo sorry to hear about your shepherd. They are so special to us . My heart just aches for you.....unless you are a dog person, or just a pet person, its hard to imagine the pain. They are our companions for sure and you will miss him. Allow yourself to grieve. He's crossed that rainbow bridge where he can run and be free from pain, age...all those end of life sorrows. But he'll wait till he can be reunited with you again. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

BC said:


> middle of the back yard with the autumn sun teasing the red, gold, and not long to be green leaves dancing in the West TX wind against a cerulean sky. I like to envision knitting with yarns the colors of my surroundings and what the pattern would be. Our beloved German Shepherd died this afternoon. He was my companion for the past 11 years and would "take" me to my knitting places. I am sad.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

BC said:


> middle of the back yard with the autumn sun teasing the red, gold, and not long to be green leaves dancing in the West TX wind against a cerulean sky. I like to envision knitting with yarns the colors of my surroundings and what the pattern would be. Our beloved German Shepherd died this afternoon. He was my companion for the past 11 years and would "take" me to my knitting places. I am sad.


I'm so sorry for your loss--I was sad when I lost my Daisy some years back and know you'll always remember him. Incidentially, you write beautifully. Your descriptions sing.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I also was very sorry to read that you lost your companion. My two fur babies are very special to me. Last time I lost a pet I said I wouldn't go through that again. I needed her so much after my back operation and then my husband had to have a baby to call his own.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, you mean someone else in the world still has a waterbed? We love ours and have slept in it for years! Wouldn't give it up for any other bed. Even the cat loves the warmth that radiates out! :O)


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

In my recliner, yarn on the right side and my diet coke on the side table.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

During the nice weather I sit on the front porch and knit. It is always so quiet and pretty out here in the country. Now during the day I knit where ever I can but after DH & the dogs are settled for the night, I head off to my bed, propped up with lots of pillows, my drink and candy nearby, no TV or radio. That is when I can relax and knit something that I have to concentrate on like my lace scarf. It is really the only time that I am not interupted a million times and I don't have the TV blaring at me. I love peace and quiet.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I like my wingback chair in the bedroom next to the TV. I put some reruns on so I don't have to concentrate too hard on TV. Also, I appreciate knitting while traveling, as a passenger, on the Los Angeles freeways, not like a full out waste of time. 

Haven't taken knitting on a plane yet. How is that working now?
Karen .


----------



## knittingchocolate (Apr 3, 2011)

sounds like me but i sit in my rocker recliner sometimes have to have a nap haha


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

My ideal knitting conditions are anywhere I can sit for long enough to get out the needles. Just been out for dinner with family & I knitted while waiting for our meal to be prepared, now heading off to finish a book before I finish knitting a sleeve.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I got on the train tonight and had to ask a young man to remove his clothes off the seat so I may sit down which he did willingly and I got my knitting out and started knitting and he started asking me what I was knitting and how long would it take to knit my granddaughters matinee jacket. It is wonderful to have someone speak to you oh the train as it makes the journey nicer.
I also like sitting on the lounge with my knitting bag with the current item I am knitting next to me with my pattern.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

You're my kind of lady. Love it... I'm so there with you. Dinner out I try to catch up with others, but eating alone; oh yea. Knitting and e-reader always close. I'm just to excited to carry thousands of books around at all times.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Years ago..I went to a job interview and was asked where did I see myself years down the line..I said sitting in a rocking chair and knitting..needless to say I didn't get that job. Ha ha


i wonder why....?? lol. I will keep this in mind... am hoping I don't have to go for any more interviews as I really like the job I have but am not "permanent" yet


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

Dowager said:


> My brother in Texas has a coffee shop, and on Mondays there is a group of ladies who come in and have coffee and knit.


This sounds like my ideal spot.. coffee and knitting and talking... what else is there??


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

ttriciamck said:


> When I'm at home, me preferred knitting location is stretched out on the sofa with comfy back support.
> 
> Pattern on knee, ball of yarn between me and the sofa back.
> 
> ...


I just spent my whole "KP" hour (545a.m.to 645a.m.) reading the replies to this question, all 15 pages... what a hoot??lol. I fit in here somewhere... 
always amazes me what questions prompt the most replies....


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

BC I am sorry for your pain. Because I do not have kids my dogs are my babies. The pain of losing a dog is really hard to bear. Many thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

My heart weeps for you! Autumn is the farewell season but for me anytime a goodbye occurs is an ocassion for tears. 


BC said:


> middle of the back yard with the autumn sun teasing the red, gold, and not long to be green leaves dancing in the West TX wind against a cerulean sky. I like to envision knitting with yarns the colors of my surroundings and what the pattern would be. Our beloved German Shepherd died this afternoon. He was my companion for the past 11 years and would "take" me to my knitting places. I am sad.


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

BC I am so sorry for your loss, our furbabies are loved as much as our kids. I have a ten year old lab/mix and it is getting harder for her to get around and I so dread the day we have to say goodbye. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, losing a dog hurts! I lost my dog, Makai, 6 years ago and I still miss him! He was truly my shadow, if I changed my mind and turned around quickly I'd stumble over him. We will get two dogs someday when we quit traveling so much. As for now, we have a cat, Nani Hoku, who doesn't miss us when we leave--just gets mad! :O)


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

Juleen that sounds like my lab Princess my husband says I better not stop too fast.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

It's interesting how animals pick out "their humans". Makai was "my" dog, Nani, our female cat, is definitely Tom's. I do think I see a pattern though. Usually, if the animal is male, I am their favorite human. If the animals is female, Tom is their idol. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

The papillon we got first, Buttercup is my dog and Katie is my husbands dog. I can't go anywhere with out Buttercup following me unless I tell her to stay. I would be lost with out my fur babies.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Juleen said:


> It's interesting how animals pick out "their humans". Makai was "my" dog, Nani, our female cat, is definitely Tom's. I do think I see a pattern though. Usually, if the animal is male, I am their favorite human. If the animals is female, Tom is their idol. Anyone else notice that?


Yes, I traditionally have serious conflicts with female cats. The vibe with male cats is so much better.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

BC...my condolences on the loss of your companion. I have a cat who is 21 years old and really showing his age these days...despite the romps with the kitten. I just shudder to thin what life with be like without him one day...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I still mourn for Makai, my buddy! I miss him terribly but it was the right thing to do. He had doggie dementia and kept circling and circling and circling. He was a pure bred mutt and originally was going to be our son's dog (along with his sister, Kia) after he got married. Due to a horrendous car accident, the wedding was postponed for 8 months and by then those two dogs were OUR dogs!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

kentish lady said:


> l have the whole of a triple sofa l have my feet up pattern and yarn beside me. A little table in the front for my tea the rest of the sofa has other wool, knitting bag its organized for me !!! no one else gets a look in on my sofa .


Sounds about like me. I do spread out, whatever I'm doing, knitting, sewing, making cards, working, . . .


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. I adopted a elderly poodle/terrier mix, Shorty. He didn't hear well, eventually saw less; but if I got up and left a room we were sitting in, Shorty knew, no matter how quietly I moved. Soon I would hear the clicking of nails on the floor. He had been hit by a car, left in the street in Houston for who knows how long. A Good Samaritan took him to a vet hospital with a small rehab and rescue where I "fostered" him. Not only did the vets think he wouldn't survive overnight, let alone stand again. Shorty was determined to follow me up 18 hardwood stairs and eventually did thwarting all blockages. The smart little guy would rebound off the wall each step. Needless to say I kept Shorty-- for another six good years. He traveled with me from Houston to Finland where he loved the snow because it helped stable his hips running figure eights fast without falling. He did tricks, and for the first time, sat up and begged with the help of the snow. Who knew? Then on to to California where I couldn't leave him at home alone. We traveled miles and miles in the truck with him standing on on a thick pad on the back seat looking out the window just like the "big dogs." 
Can't forget those memories.


----------



## suzireece (Aug 23, 2011)

Your story about your dog brings tears to my eyes. It seems like when a pet has a special need they are more loving. Maybe it's just me. We had a paralized Cocker Spanial and he rehabilitated himself to where he could walk with the help of a homemade wheelchair. God takes care of our pets just like he takes care of us.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Karena--kind of hard to type with tears in my eye! What a wonderful gift the two of you were to each other!


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I also think that is great. One of my dogs has bad knees at at her age don't, 10 years, don't know if I want to put her through surgery. I bought steps so she could get up on our bed without my having to pick her up. I have seen dogs in wheelchairs and wouldn't be apposed to using one. Viv


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite place is sitting up in bed with the tv on. I have an adjustable bed, so I put it in the up position and sit and knit. There's room for my remote, phone, ball of yarn and pattern. And, oh yes, the cat!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep all the knitting "stuff" for one project that I am currently working on in a large tote and take it with me and usually knit whenever I can. At home, it's an easy chair near the TV and telephone and with lots of knitting magazines handy.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I sit in a chair in the living room, usually have the TV on for noise, unless I have a complicated pattern. Then its total silence, and concentration until I get the pattern figured out :thumbup: . usually have a cup of coffee,and the pattern, yarn,my bag of accessories to knitting.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Always the cat!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My favorite place is in my recliner, unless we're going somewhere, then it's where ever we're going. I love to knit. I keep some projects for at home only, but most of them have a bag or recycled zippered clear bag that I can grab as I go out the door. Of course I always keep a dishcloth in my purse for "out and about" situations. I get a lot of them done that way and most everyone loves them so I try to have a stash of them finished before Christmas and reunions.


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Love it! :thumbup: 
My favorite is on my sofa too, I use an old crock bowl I inherited from my late grandmother to put my ball of yarn in, put the bowl on a plant stand, (the bowl & stand look like they were made for each other), my cell phone is by my side, drink of choice alongside my cell, 'sometimes' a snack, but I try not to snack while I knit, my personal slogan is "knit to quit" :lol: And on occasion I have my Kindle e-reader by my side & set it to read to me....so I multi task with my book of choice and my knitting project of choice, getting both done. :idea:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

My friend, you are toooo much. LOL, Patricia


----------



## nikalnitter (Oct 26, 2011)

My place is in my room on my bed.(I'm hiding from the grandkids) There is room for the TV remote,the cats, and the pattern. I often also have a novel balanced on my knee.The table next to the bed holds more projects and a glass of water.(My beverage of choice.lol)


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess my favorite place would be in my cushy chair with a cup of coffee next to me and my little dog at my feet. (by the way, Sue of Florida- your dog is so adorable!) I knit absolutely everywhere even walking around carrying a skein of yarn in the crook of my elbow. I'm obsessed


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

barbiej1 said:


> I guess my favorite place would be in my cushy chair with a cup of coffee next to me and my little dog at my feet. (by the way, Sue of Florida- your dog is so adorable!) I knit absolutely everywhere even walking around carrying a skein of yarn in the crook of my elbow. I'm obsessed


I do that too especially if I know the pattern really well. I get the strangest looks doing that LOL. Also there are pouches you get buy (or make) to hold your yarn while you knit walking around. In case you didn't know about them. I have found them at Hobby Lobby and LYS. Hobby lobby ones are much cheaper of course. I am trying to figure out a pattern to make my own.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW! I'm impressed--walking and knitting!!!!! I'm not that coordinated and I'd probably walk right into one of the huge saguaros we have around here!


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't walk and chew gum... really. I swallow the gum and trip over air.  I bet you can walk, text and knit all at the same time too. I may be blessed with opposeable thumbs but that does not seem to increase any of my coordination!!laughing today!


juanitah03 said:


> barbiej1 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my favorite place would be in my cushy chair with a cup of coffee next to me and my little dog at my feet. (by the way, Sue of Florida- your dog is so adorable!) I knit absolutely everywhere even walking around carrying a skein of yarn in the crook of my elbow. I'm obsessed
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I did make myself a couple of those pouches that you wear on your wrist. One of them was from a pattern on ravelry. I don't know if it is still there. I think it's called cabled wristlet? I also have a free pattern on my knitting blog for a crocheted one. I use them for knitting socks or small projects, but mostly I just carry the yarn because I'm in a hurry and it easy to pick up and put down. If your interested in the crocheted one,you can find it at this link http://barbiejknits.blogspot.com/2011/01/free-crochet-pattern-today.html


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

BC I am sorry for your pain as well, I know only too well what it is like losing pets, I lost my goldie whom I had for 16 years died just after my children were teenages, my cat died last year as we had to put him down after having him for 17 years and I really miss him sitting on my lap whilst I knitted.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Knitting jars are for different coloured wools when striping ???? must try it. keep getting tangled up with my wool.


----------

